# اجمل انواع الزهور فى العالم :ملف متكامل



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

اعشق الزهور خصوصا الورد البلدى 
تاج زينة الحدائق 
فلو حبيتم تتابعوا ملف متكامل عن اجمل انواع الزهور فى العالم 

جميع مشاركات الموضوع منقووووووووووووووولة من قرائتى على النت 



اتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع 




:download:



لطالما كانت الزهور مصدراً لإلهامنا بجمالها الأخاذ وسحرها الذي يمتع الأبصار، حتى أصبحت رمزاً للجمال، ولغة سامية للوجدان والمشاعر.
ووسط هذا العالم الساحر، سيكون من المثير أن نتساءل.. ما هي أجمل أنواع الزهور؟
ستختلف الإجابة بالطبع من شخص لآخر، فالحياة أذواق، ولكن أعجبتني كثيراً التشكيلة التي اختارها موقع ArtsOnEarth لتحمل اسم “أجمل 15 زهرة في العالم”.
سنشاهد هذه القائمة معاً على خمسة أجزاء، 


 ولنبدأ *بزهرة الكرز (أو الساكورا)*:







​هي أحد الرموز الشهيرة لدى اليابانيين، وهي أشجار زينة فقط، أما ثمار الكرز فتأتي من صنف مختلف من هذه الشجرة.
يتميز هذا النوع بلونه الهادئ الصافي، مع لون وردي خفيف بالقرب من ساق الزهرة.
وقد وصل اهتمام اليابانيين بهذه الزهرة لدرجة أن جعلوا من تفتحها حفلاً يقام كل عام باسم “حفل مشاهدة الزهور”، حيث يذهب اليابانيون إلى الحدائق العامة للاستجمام والاسترخاء والتمتع بمشاهدة الزهور.





















​ 



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*زهرة القلب النازف*




​تتواجد هذه الزهرة الساحرة في آسيا الغربية (من سيبيريا إلى جنوب اليابان)، وتزهر من أواخر الربيع حتى منتصف الصيف. وقد اكتسبت هذا الاسم من شكلها الشبيه بقلب تتساقط منه نقاط بلون الدم، وتأتي بثلاثة ألوان هي الوردي والأحمر والأبيض،  وهي من نباتات الزينة المعمرة.
أظن أنه يمكن أن نطلق على هذه الزهرة الساحرة اسم الجمال القاتل، فهذه النبتة سامة إذا تم بلعها وأي اتصال مباشر معها يمكن ان يسبب تهيج الجلد كله.
























​ 


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*زهرة البيجونيا*




​موطنها الأصلي أميركا الجنوبية ولكنها ظهرت للمرة الأولى في إنجلترا في العام 1777 وهي أحد الزهور الأكثر شعبية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
تزهر من أول الصيف وحتى الخريف وتستخدم لإضافة لمسة ساحرة على الحدائق وسط الزهور.























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*4. زهرة الهيدرانجيا*:




​هي أحد الزهور الأكثر شعبية لباقات حفلات الزواج وكذلك كأحد أزهار الحدائق. وتوجد باللون الزهري والأبيض والبنفسجي والأزرق وتعيش من 8 إلى 12 يوم.


























​









*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*5. زنبقة الوادي:*




​تنمو في أمريكا الشمالية وأوروبا وشمال آسيا، وهي زهرة حدائق وتتميز بلونها الأبيض الصافي ورائحتها الفواحة. كل زهرة من أزهارها تشبه الجرس الصغير، وهي نبتة معمرة تنمو في نهاية الربيع في الطبيعة، وتنمو في جميع الفصول عندما تزرع في البيون المحمية. وتصنع من زهورها الكولونيا أو ماء الزينة الفرنسي.



















​





*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*6. زهرة القنا (أو الكنا):*





​تتميز بسهولة زراعتها وسرعة معدل نموها مما يجعلها اختياراً جيداً للحدائق حيث تحتاج إلى 6 ساعات من ضوء الشمس في موسم النمو والحماية من برد الشتاء.

























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*7.زهرة الحوض*:




​تشتهر أيضاً باسم زهرة كولورادو الزرقاء لأنها تنمو على جبال روكي في كولورادو بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. تُزهر في فصلي الربيع والصيف ويبلغ طولها ما بين 20 إلى 60 سم. وتتنوع ألوانها ما بين الأزرق والأصفر والوردي، بينما يكون اللون الشائع لها هو مزيج من لونين معاً كما تشاهدون في الصورة.
وهذه مجموعة أخرى من الصور لهذه الزهرة الجميلة:
























:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*8.اللانتانا:*




​هذه الزهرة الرائعة متعددة الألوان وتشتهر باللون الأصفر والبرتقالي، وعلى الرغم من مظهرها الرائع إلا أنها خشنة الملمس.  توجد في الأمريكتين ويكثر استخدامها كسياج حول الحدائق والمنازل حيث يصل ارتفاعها إلى مترين.



















​ 



*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*9.الزنبقة البيضاء:*




​تخيلوا أن هذه الزهرة البيضاء الأنيقة من الزهور السامة؟!!
وعلى الرغم من ذلك تستخدم كثيراً في حفلات الزفاف، ويمكن أن تستخدم في أشياء أخرى إذا لم ينجح الزواج 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*الورد Rose*:


​هي أحد الزهور الأشهر على الإطلاق لجمالها الرائع ولكونها الرمز الأكثر شيوعاً للرومانسية في العالم، لدرجة أن ألوانها أصبحت تحمل معاني في ثقافات الشعوب المختلفة، فيدل اللون الأبيض منها على الحب الحقيقي بينما يدل الأصفر على الصداقة، وغيرها من الألوان والمعاني التي جعلت منها لغة سامية للمشاعر.​ويرجع أصل هذه الزهرة إلى آسيا، وتتكون من مجموعة وريقات متراصة ومتصلة في أسفلها بساق تحتوي في الغالب على أشواك.
وهذه مجموعة أخرى من الصور لهذه الوردة الرائعة:
















​


:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*زهرة الإكسورا*​

​تعرف أيضاً باسم ياسمين الهند الغربية وتستخدم بكثرة في الطب الشعبي الهندي.​






















:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*زهرة الخشخاش:*​

​لم أدر ما الذي جعلهم يضعوها في قائمة أجمل 15 زهرة في العالم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ولكنها على أي حال زهرة صغيرة ذات ألوان مختلفة يمكن ان تكون بيضاء أو صفراء أو برتقالية أو حمراء أو زهرية، وإذا كنت تظن أن هذا الاسم ليس غريباً عليك فذلك لأن هذه الزهرة هي مصدر الأفيون، حيث تستخرج من جوزة نبتة الخشخاش مادة الأفيون و الهيروين والمورفين.​


















:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*سوزان ذات العيون السوداء Black Eyed Susan:*

*

*​
اسمها طريف بعض الشيء! وهي زهرة برية صغيرة صفراء اللون ووسطها مخروطي الشكل بلون بنفسجي يميل إلى السواد،  وتنبت عادةً في الحقول الجافة وعلى الطرق في أمريكا الشمالية، وتتفتح في الفترة مابين شهري مايو وأكتوبر. ومن الصعب أن تُقطف دون أن يُقلع كل النبات لأن سيقانها متينة. ويمكن أن تصبح عُشبا ضارًا، وتستخدم بعض أنواعها في تنشيط جهاز المناعة.





















:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*زهرة الأجراس الزرقاء Blue Bells:*


​زهرة مميزة وجميلة تزهر في فصل الربيع وتنتشر في الغابات الأوروبية لتبدو كما لو كانت سجادة زرقاء على أرضية تلك الغابات، وعلى الرغم من جمالها إلا أنها كانت ترمز إلى العزلة والأسف عند أدباء القرون الوسطى!














​ 



*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*إرثروفيلا مسندا Mussaenda erythrophylla:*


​حاولت جاهداً البحث عن مقابل هذا الاسم في اللغة العربية دون أي نتيجة! ولكنها على أي حال زهرة استوائية تتميز بشكلها النجمي الأصفر وهي من الزهور المفضلة للفراشات و النحل.














​وبهذه الزهرة التي لا أعرف كيف أنطق اسمها نصل إلى نهاية سلسلة مواضيع أجمل 15 زهرة في العالم 


:download:
المصدر 

  موقع ArtsOnEarth 
​


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## ارووجة (16 نوفمبر 2009)

واو ملف رااااااااائع يستاهل تقييم
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## asmicheal (16 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه الجورية البيضاء 

اسمها " Moondance™ "








هذه الجورة احادية الشفايف

اسمها " Rainbow Knock Out™ "







هذه الجورية البرتقالي

اسمها " Strike It Rich™ "​




​الجورية الصفراء

اسمها " Julia Child "







​

​هذه الجورية ذو اللونين الوردي والبرتقالي

اسمها " Rainbow Sorbet™ "

 






هذه الجورية الموف ..!!

اسمها " Wild Blue Yonder™ "











هذه الجورية الوردي والخوخي

اسمها " Tahitian Sunset™ "​ 






​


----------

